# Dewalt 20V Cordless Backpack Sprayer



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone have one of these or any guidance as to whether they are a good backpack sprayer?

https://www.dewalt.com/product/dxsp190681/4-gal-cordless-backpack-sprayer

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Lithium-Ion-Powered-Battery-Backpack-Sprayer-190681/318507515?MERCH=REC-_-searchViewed-_-NA-_-318507515-_-N

It looks like it goes from 2 to 90 psi.

https://images.thdstatic.com/catalog/pdfImages/f0/f033dd64-dfc3-4591-959d-ed69856b95b6.pdf


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Following...

I ended up buying a Bayer 1 gallon from Harbor Freight and moding it to work with my dewalt batteries.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks nice. I might go this route if my Chapin 20V ever gives up.

The brochure looks like it should accept standard TeeJet nozzles.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> It looks nice. I might go this route if my Chapin 20V ever gives up.
> 
> The brochure looks like it should accept standard TeeJet nozzles.


+1 I have a ton of Dewalt batteries and my chapin feels like it's about 2/3 the way checked out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

adidasUNT8 said:


> +1 I have a ton of Dewalt batteries and my chapin feels like it's about 2/3 the way checked out.


Maybe they will release a 'tool only' option.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 I have a ton of Dewalt batteries and my chapin feels like it's about 2/3 the way checked out.
> ...


Yessir. This would be ideal!


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I was set to purchase a Flowzone Cyclone or Typhoon 2.5 but the price seems ok. It's hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like the tank is not transparent or opaque. Maybe a bit too DeWalt yellow.

I also wonder about the pump quality. 90 psi with the extra DeWalt battery at $250 via Home Depot seems like a pretty good deal. The FlowZone backpack straps look to be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> I was set to purchase a Flowzone Cyclone or Typhoon 2.5...


All other things being equal, I would probably choose this one over the FlowZone just to not have the car wash wand.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Wondering if anyone has bought and tried one yet? Very little in the way of reviews on the internet (actually found nothing). I like it because I'm well invested in the Dewalt ecosystem and do not currently have a battery operated sprayer.

Biggest questions I have are: (1) can it handle low volumes well (1 gal or less) - I seem to remember the Milwaukee having issues with lower volumes and (2) is it easily cleaned - one of my solo pump sprayers has an inner canister which holds liquid and needs to be pumped through a couple of times to fully clear it out.

Thanks!


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

The reviews look good on Home Depot's website. Price is good. I am concerned that the straps don't look as high quality as the Flowzone. My back struggles as is once 4.5 gallons is loaded in my sprayer.


----------



## Chure (Aug 21, 2021)

I just picked this Dewalt sprayer up last week after being in the market for a backpack sprayer. I chose Dewalt under the assumption of things being equal for comparable sprayers, staying in the same battery family as other tools I own was the tipping point. This is my first backpack sprayer so don't haven't any comparison. I have approximately 11,000sq ft of lawn.

Being my first backpack sprayer and as I've been reading here, I started with the goal of spraying 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft in mind. The sprayer comes with several nozzle tips, so I timed how long to spray 1 gallon of water with a few Dewalt tips and some TeeJet tips I had ordered also. I charted a few the different tips with a few of the 10 settings on the Sprayer. I settled on the Brown Dewalt tip which is High Volume Wide Fan and #6 setting @ 2 minutes 45 seconds/gallon. Initially this seemed slow to me, but when out in the yard and realizing the approx 24" coverage per pass it seems to work fine to cover the 1000 sq ft. TeeJet nozzles fit with stock Dewalt wand no problem. The Red Dewalt tip Low Volume Wide Fan looks the same and was similar timing to the Red TeeJet XR11004 that I ordered and popular here. As expected the red tips took longer to spray 1 gallon than the Brown High Volume.

I used it this past weekend to spray Prodiamine and N-Ext products. The sprayer itself worked as I would have expected. I also used Blue Lazer marking dye which helped identify the spray path. First time using the Blue dye, and found it works well to dye anything blue its dripped on; grass, hands, clothes, sunroom floor and patio.... (any tips to remove the blue from the patio?) The chest and waist straps seemed to help support the weight. Easy to turn off/on while wearing the backpack. I did not do any setting adjustments on the fly, but think this could be done knowing the current setting and understanding the direction for increasing/decreasing the settings dial. The wand hose is plumbed to the bottom of the tank with a rotating fitting so an be easily be passed from right to left hand around the back.

@mooch91 - I did run it until it was no longer spraying, but didn't pay attention to how much volume was remaining as i needed to refill anyhow. I felt the cleaning was pretty simple, there is strainer right at the large opening that is easily removable and the container can be sprayed out and dumped. I also added water and ran through the wand/nozzle to clean that as well. The battery is secured in the latched compartment so there was no concern of it getting wet while filling, using or spraying down to rinse it off.

Again, with my first backpack sprayer use, I'd say it well and the Dewalt is worth checking out. Let me know if anyone has any questions or tips to try. Can hardly wait the few weeks for the next application to use it again.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

@Chure 
Thanks for the detailed review! I was at Home Depot today and almost grabbed it but I got stymied by the price. I thought I had seen it just the other day at 249 but noted it was 279 today. 30 bucks isn't a biggie, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing a deal first.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Chure thanks for the review. I'm all Dewalt for my power tools and a detachable battery that uses what I already have seems compelling.

I've used the blue dye and when it gets on the concrete or stone bed edges, it washes out after a few weeks with normal sprinkler, hose or rain. I think concrete holds the color the longest time.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Woah! This must be recently produced by DeWalt, I looked for something like this last year and didn't see that it existed. My local Home Depot has some in stock. Gonna pick one up now. Thanks!


----------



## sortofrican90 (9 mo ago)

I just purchased one of these, and while the packaging doesn't appear to have been opened, there is some residual liquid in the tank and nozzle (with an odor similar to gasoline). Does that seem strange? This is my first backpack sprayer, so I'm not sure if that's to be expected.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

sortofrican90 said:


> I just purchased one of these, and while the packaging doesn't appear to have been opened, there is some residual liquid in the tank and nozzle (with an odor similar to gasoline). Does that seem strange? This is my first backpack sprayer, so I'm not sure if that's to be expected.


I had the same thing with another brand. I am wondering if it is from testing?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally pulled the trigger. It'll be here Monday just in time for the beginning of pgr season.


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

sortofrican90 said:


> I just purchased one of these, and while the packaging doesn't appear to have been opened, there is some residual liquid in the tank and nozzle (with an odor similar to gasoline). Does that seem strange? This is my first backpack sprayer, so I'm not sure if that's to be expected.


I just bought a Kobalt 40v sprayer and noticed the same thing.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I am glad I was scrolling these threads... I have a 20V chapin that won't die but it is frustrating. Bogs down depending on what I spray and the cheap plastic wand/spray trigger is brittle and breaks easily. I wish they had a tool only option I have a million Dewalt batteries.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I will probably wait a few months to wait for some more feedback/reviews to come out. Hopefully, a tool-only option comes out, I do not need another charger and a battery.


----------



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

Here's my quick take

Pros

Slam dunk if you're in the Dewalt Eco system

 Comes with multiple tips

The PSI control is easy to use

Low PSI works great (some tips are better than others with the lower PSI)

Sprayed 8 gallons with a 20v 5ah battery - the battery still showed a full "3 green lights" after use

2ah battery showed one less bar after use
Good trigger ergonomics

Cons
The wand holder along the side is a bit cumbersome. You have to get it aligned with the nozzle cutout at the bottom

The yellow canister is an awful color

Could use a bit more padding on the straps

Overall, great unit and being able to use dewalt batteries is absolutely huge!
I have chapin push sprayer and one battery. Their batteries are terrible and I can't bring myself to buy another one of their batteries.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

Purchased one today on the way home from work.

- Since I have other Dewalt tools it only made sense to keep it in the family. 
- Neat design on the tip holder where it can attach to the metal portion of the wand but I will keep them stored in my toolbox. 
- Love the ease of the dial to control PSI. I actually preferred using setting 9 for my foliar spray along with the brown tip that comes with the unit. 
- Love the battery compartment and how sealed it is. 
- I am coming from a Sprayers Plus FH25E 2 gallon, I needed more volume since my new home has a larger lawn and I went with Lesco soluble fertilizer this year due to pricing per application. 
- Overall it feels solid and I ran 4 gallons through it to play around with the nozzles and TeeJet nozzles which fit perfectly fine. 
- Might seem pricey but I can't see myself ever replacing it.


----------

